# Mid West



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open was wide open triple in a prarrie field. Middle bird thrown down tree line 390, right throw back at dead fall 200, flyer left 130. Half dogs did it.

Land blind 462 straight down wind it gap in tree line. End has major pucker factor. This will be all for today


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Wrong trial


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think that was the dog that won it. If he is.....I have his blue ribbon with me


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

podunkccrs said:


> I don't think that was the dog that won it. If he is.....I have his blue ribbon with me



Sorry -wrong trial, I apologize.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

BIG CONGRATS Sarah and Rhino for having the Q Blue Ribbon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

17 dogs to Open Water Blind: 2,4,6,9,10,11,14,15,18,22,28,32,34,37,40,42,46


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dr Sarah
Congratulation winning the Qualifying with your Curly Rhino.
That's great.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am triple two retired. Middle bird shot first r to left at top of the bowl, 175. Long left gun throw l to r at point of tree line, 225. Right short flyer shot right it is positioned short and tight of middle gun, 100. Very nice test. Left bird has judges in control at this juncture.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am Results:

Marv Baumer
Mike Boley
Jeff Schuett
Bruce Alhers
RJ Sharon G
Do not remember the jams

Derby Results:

Bev Burns
Sharon G
Trey Lawrence
Hal G
Not sure about jams


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

If anyone has a catalog from this trial they could part with, I need one please. Will pay shipping. Thank you! Sarah


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Marv and Dealer. Thanks to the Giermans, workers and judges. Great test and grounds.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

podunkccrs said:


> If anyone has a catalog from this trial they could part with, I need one please. Will pay shipping. Thank you! Sarah


Contact Sharon Gierman or Mary McGinnis - they were the chair/secretary for the trial and may still have some of the programs left. Their contact info will be in the Midwest premium availabe on Entry Express.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Marv and Dealer. Thanks to the Giermans, workers and judges. Great test and grounds.


And congrats to you Mike for the 2nd place........... and thanks for working so hard managing much of the stake - safe journey home...


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

for all y


MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Marv and Dealer. Thanks to the Giermans, workers and judges. Great test and grounds.


Mike


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks to Mike Boley and all the others who worked to make the trial run smoothly.

Mike worked both the Open and Amateur stakes all weekend and his dog Rainey ran a very nice trial and came within inches of winning and qualifying for the National Am. 

Mike, You are a Class Act!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Bev Burns and Tully for your derby win!


----------

